# Citroen Xsara Picasso from Club del Audio Argentina



## hernanrod (Jun 4, 2008)

hi people, id like to show my car

its a citroen xsara picasso 2006

Front:
Phoenix Gold Xenon 200.4 bridged to CDT ES-06+ in doors
Jl 300/2 to HAT L4 in pillars
Jl 300/4 to HAT L1pro in pillars

Phoenix Gold Xenon 1200.1 to a Soundstream reference R1 12' (to change)

my special thanks to meteoro84, gus_ngl and some friends who help with the installation, and thanks to jorge (doitor) who provide me legatias and anothers toys wich are at comming




























































































to continues....

comments are welcome


----------



## hernanrod (Jun 4, 2008)

continue...


----------



## hernanrod (Jun 4, 2008)

more...


----------



## hernanrod (Jun 4, 2008)

couple more...


----------



## hernanrod (Jun 4, 2008)

yep, too much pics...


----------



## hernanrod (Jun 4, 2008)

and...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

nice work!! i really like the fiberglass work ,specially the the tweeter/mid pods.


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

excellent install, bet it sounds great


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome job, guys.
Glad I was able to be a little part of it.
And it's going to get a lot better pretty soon.

Jorge.


----------



## hernanrod (Jun 4, 2008)

doitor said:


> Awesome job, guys.
> Glad I was able to be a little part of it.
> And it's going to get a lot better pretty soon.
> 
> Jorge.


yeah!
tomorrow i will take the new "toys" jeje

on saturday for sure we will play with supermeteoro... obviusly, i'll take a lot of pics!

thanks jorge for your "buena onda" (sorry for write in spanish but ai dont **** chu mach inglish jaja)


----------



## meteoro84 (Jul 10, 2006)

nice install , my friend :afro:


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats from Brazil mate!

Great job on the install. If you have MSN let me know!


----------



## hernanrod (Jun 4, 2008)

new toys


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice toys, Hernan.
That's going to get your install into a hole new level.
The tuning power on the BitOne is amazing.

Jorge.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice, You made that install look basic !
Lots of work made to look eazy..lol
Great Job the distro in the side pocket is sweet, love the work on the doors too


----------



## meteoro84 (Jul 10, 2006)

saturday of Bit one ,jajajjja


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

Che, se ve lindisimo.

De donde en la Argentina es ud.?

Vivi 5 anos en La Plata e una en Capital, como a una cuadra del Parque Rivadavia.

I am way out of practice on my castellano now though after 15 years back in the EEUU.


----------



## hernanrod (Jun 4, 2008)

Attack eagle said:


> Che, se ve lindisimo.
> 
> De donde en la Argentina es ud.?
> 
> ...


me alegro que te guste
soy de buenos aires, capital.

if you want to practice castellano, contact me via PM or MSN, in order to maintain here the common languaje


----------

